# Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim 24 HTST launch



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Product now live.

250ml will be RRP £12.99

24 hour launch price of £9.99 ends 1800 21/01/12


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Orderd and I can wait to try it out:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Brilliant product folks - well worth the £13 never mind £10 :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Boo- I liked the original labeling! :lol:

Looks ace! :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

11.99 for me in shop including VAT


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I'll be ordering some of this, plus some other goodies :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amiller said:


> Boo- I liked the original labeling! :lol:
> 
> Looks ace! :thumb:


:lol: the very rustic permanent marker you mean?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

There's the instructions on my bottle. 
:lol:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Ordered...:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just ordered with a few other items, #7840. Seriuously Rob, you're going to bankrupt me one day. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ordered for my new Gtechniq's case :lol:, got some c6 too while i was there


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Roughly how far will this size of bottle go on your run of the mill type of size car tyres ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My first ever order of Gtechniq products :thumb:
T1
L1
I1
looking forward to see what all the fuss is about :wave:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

svended said:


> Just ordered with a few other items, #7840. Seriuously Rob, you're going to bankrupt me one day. :thumb:


don't worry - there is plenty more to come :lol:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Roughly how far will this size of bottle go on your run of the mill type of size car tyres ?


coverage is about equivelant to regular tyre gels.


----------



## rookie7 (Mar 9, 2011)

ordered cheers:thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

What do you recommend to apply it? Thanks


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

davidcraggs said:


> What do you recommend to apply it? Thanks


A foam applicator I found to work very well. Alternatively a MF pad would work too. Certainly not brush application. :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

davidcraggs said:


> What do you recommend to apply it? Thanks


tyre swipe, foam applicator or cloth


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

andrew - that pre-release t1 packaging will be a collectors item :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gtechrob said:


> andrew - that pre-release t1 packaging will be a collectors item :lol:


Collectors of terrible packaging! H&S Brigade would go mental! :doublesho:lol:

Just finishing up a wee order. I'm gutted you've finally sorted the discounts out so they don't work with HTST deals!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Collectors of terrible packaging! H&S Brigade would go mental! :doublesho:lol:
> 
> Just finishing up a wee order. I'm gutted you've finally sorted the discounts out so they don't work with HTST deals!


heh - you'll be wanting blood next :lol:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ordered - thanks

T


----------



## chrisbal (Sep 12, 2010)

Order placed many thanks


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Just placed an order as well for this and a few other items, when are you getting C5 back in stock?

Greg


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Order placed :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

got some temps coming in monday - we are going to be busy - nice job and will be interested to see how everyone gets on with this product :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gtechrob said:


> *got some temps coming in monday* - we are going to be busy - nice job and will be interested to see how everyone gets on with this product :thumb:


:wave:


----------

